# Which conductor is your spirit animal?



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

An impassioned Bernstein(bear), a priggish puritan like Gardiner(snake), perhaps sleek and workmanlike in the mold of Rattle(snake)? Maybe it's too cutely put, I even disgusted myself a bit, but the question is for real.

Myself I'll go with Bohm. Slow and heavy in the right parts and just controversial enough to keep them wondering.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Mahler the mongoose. :3


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Rattle (snake) :lol:


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Tennstedt - disheveled old hoot owl


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Wyn Morris - occasionally grumpy and cantankarous, perhaps likes a pint too much - but manages to get the job done one way or the other.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Wyn Morris - occasionally grumpy and cantankarous, perhaps likes a pint too much - but manages to get the job done one way or the other.


Wow! There's a name few will recognize anymore. I treasure his Mahler recordings on Pye. His Mahler 8th was a revelation and every bit as great as the Solti and Kubelik recordings that came out at the same time. I regret I never heard him live and that his recorded legacy is so small. I would loved to have shared a pint with him!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

mbhaub said:


> Wow! There's a name few will recognize anymore. I treasure his Mahler recordings on Pye. His Mahler 8th was a revelation and every bit as great as the Solti and Kubelik recordings that came out at the same time. I regret I never heard him live and that his recorded legacy is so small. I would loved to have shared a pint with him!


It might depend on who you were, though - his capricious nature might leave you wondering where you actually stood with him. 

I have 1, 2, 4, 5, 7 and 8 from his Beethoven cycle - very good they are, too - as well as his recordings of Mahler's _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ and _Das Klagende Lied_.

The _Daily Telegraph_ obituary of him is a good read - here's the link...

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ob...ries/music-obituaries/7326856/Wyn-Morris.html


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I agree with Bohm. His Mozart Requiem is unsurpassed in my opinion. But I have to go with my hometown favorite, Muti. Steady, competent, and emotionally enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

Totenfeier said:


> Tennstedt - disheveled old hoot owl


I loved this conductor and I presented a program about him to music enthusiasts only last week. I wouldn't call him a "hoot owl".


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

bz3 said:


> An impassioned Bernstein(bear), a priggish puritan like Gardiner(snake), perhaps sleek and workmanlike in the mold of Rattle(snake)? Maybe it's too cutely put, I even disgusted myself a bit, but the question is for real.
> 
> Myself I'll go with Bohm. Slow and heavy in the right parts and just controversial enough to keep them wondering.


Elegant, suave, handsome with more than a touch of insecurity - who else but the incomparable Carlos Kleiber!!!


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

This could be a one of those personality quizzes: are you a Toscanini or a Furtwangler; Bernstein or a Karajan?


----------



## licorice stick (Nov 24, 2014)

Jansons -- a peregrinating falcon landing wherever the best music is being made.


----------

